# Adding second charger to a ground



## Jim8140 (May 24, 2015)

I'm wanting to divide our electric fence between two separate chargers? Can I use the same ground for the second charger, or do I make it stand-a-lone?

Any help is appreciated

God bless,
jm


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum and thank you for your first posts! If you can, please take a minute and introduce yourself in our introduction section. We like to know who we're adding to our family 
I have never done two boxes on one ground. Always separate grounds. Hard enough to keep a good ground in our area as it is. Hopefully other will have more experience with it and can offer some advice.


----------



## Jim8140 (May 24, 2015)

DoubleR,

Thanks, and I will post in the introductory section. 

Our place is in south Central Missouri. Ground moisture content should be enough to support two for most of the year. With that said, July and August can be pretty dry. The primary reasons for putting both on the same ground is limited space. We've been changing our philosophy and centralizing our primary workspace. Our fence charger location may only support three rods. 

jm


----------



## reneedarley (Mar 28, 2015)

Hello JM, I am puzzled -if you have limited space, why do you need two chargers?


----------



## Jim8140 (May 24, 2015)

It's for my father-in-law. (he's disabled and I help when I can) We've had a wet spring and the greenery is draining down the volts. He theorizes that adding a second 6 joule energizer will boost volts. 

We may just replace the 6 joule Gallagher with a 12 joule Koehn instead. Might accomplish the same thing.


----------



## Jim8140 (May 24, 2015)

The limited space is not the farm. It's 160 acres. It's the location of the charger. I'm centralizing his workspaces - he tends to just put equipment, materiel etc in a spread out disorganized method - So i moved his charger from the barn where it was difficult to access to the shop. The shop area has limited grounding space. I should have clarified that in my original post.


----------



## reneedarley (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks for answering. How many strands do you have and how many miles of wire are you running? What is the voltage coming off the earth? Ideally it should be .3 -.9. I don't usually discuss fencing in English so I hope you can understand


----------



## jonchrs1 (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes you can.


----------

